# Verkaufe Iphone 5, 16 GB, schwarz



## Andi316 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe hier mein Iphone 5 schwarz. Sehr guter Zustand, minimale alltägliche Gebrauchsspuren.

Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei, OVP und komplettes Zubehör ist vorhanden. Kopföhrer wurden nie benutzt.

Auf dem Gerät ist bereits iOS 8 installiert.

Preisvorstellung: 300€ inkl. DHL

Da ich eine Privatperson bin, kann ich keine Rückgabe, Garantie oder Gewährleistung gewähren! Das Gerät funktioniert aber tadellos und kann im Raum München gerne besichtigt und abgeholt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

